# putting out your tube smoker



## bbq grub rub (Feb 2, 2013)

Just wondering, if you don't need any more smoke from your tube smoker, how do you put it out? I assume just dump out the pellets that are smoldering but I was wondering what other ways would be optional.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 2, 2013)

Wrap it in tinfoil....


----------

